# شركة الهيثم التجارية للاستيراد والتصدير (الفاكهة والخضروات)



## شركة الهيثم التجارية (29 يونيو 2011)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته



شركة الهيـثم التجــارية


للاستيراد والتصدير 
تتشرف بعرض الاتى على سيادتكم :



نحن شركه [URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/t27662.html"]الهيثم [/URL][URL="http://www.tjarksa.com/t27662.html"]التجارية [/URL]للاستيراد والتصدير مستعدون لتصدير جميع أنواع الخضروات والفاكهه لجميع الدول العربيه والاوروبيه من جمهورية مصر العربية ومستعدون للتعامل مع اى مستورد من مختلف دول العالم
حيث لدينا جميع انواع الخضروات والفاكهه المصرية الطازجة وبسعر ليست له منافس فى السوق المصرى​ف لدينا مزارع لانتاج جميع انواع الخضروات والفاكهة المعدة للتصدير لاوروبا والبلاد العربية بأجود الاصناف 

(العنب بأنواعه - خوخ - بطيخ اسكاتا و طاووس - البصل الاحمر والذهبى - البطاطس .... وكل ما يحتاجة السوق الاوروبى والعربى )
مع الالتزام التام بالمواعيد فى عملية التصدير
اتصل فورا للإستعلام او ارسل لنا بريد الكتروني وسيصلك الرد
على اي استفسار بخصوص السعر والشحن وغيره 


جودة الفاكهة والخضار رمز الثقة بيننا وبين عملاءنا



للإستعلام والتواصل :


[email protected]



مدير التسويق(مسئول التصدير)
أ /أحمد محمود
0109989901 002​

شاكرين ومقدرين حسن تعاونكم معنا،،،​


----------

